# BORED



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/BORED OUT ME HEAD

/GONNA SHOUT ALL THE WAY THORUGH

/ LIVERPOOL JUST BEAT CHELSEA IN THE FOOTIE

/ GET IN THERE

/THROUGH TO THE CHAMPIONS LEAGUE FINAL WE GO

/DOESNT NEED POOP

/BUTS WANTS TO FLING SOME ANYWAY

/PUSHES OUT A FART

/WANDERS IF ALIENS EXIST

/AND IF SO DO THEY GIVE ORAL

/WONDERS HOW LONG IT TOOK TO BUILD PYRAMIDS

/AND WETHE THEY HAD BUILDERS BUTTS

/ WONDERS WHERE THE RIP LOT ARE

/ACESTRO LIKES CHICKEN SEX

/ I LIKE GOLD

/AND SEA TURTLES

/MOVING HOUSE THIS WEEK

/NOT LOOKING FORWARD TO IT

/LOOKS AT TROPICAL FISH TANK

/SEXY

/NEED FEEDING

/NOT ME

/THE FISH

/BUT I DO WANT SOME HARRIBO

/MMMM KIDDIES MIX

/JELLY BABIES

/JELLY SWEETS

/HHHMMMMMMMMMM POOP

/ I MEAN HARRIBO

/NEEDS A MEAT SPIN

/^^^ ONLY JOKING PUKES

/HMMM EATS SICK AND LITTLE BITS OF HARRIBO

/REALISES THIS IS A SAD POST

/LAUGHS

/NEEDS A WEE WEE

/CANT BE ARSED TO GO THOUGH

/TALKING TO MY MATE ON MSN

/HE IS BORING TOO

/MAN

/NEED TO BE ENTERTAINED

/WHERES MY REMOTE

/ NOWT ON TV

GETS BORED WITH WRITTING

/ENDS WITH

/POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

P.S. POOP


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

you need a hobby. if i think of something i will tell you


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

^ i have many, so sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, too late to do them though


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

**moved to hall of stupidity**


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

this was hella funny..


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

/is bored too

/









/can't sleep

/has so many thinks to think about

/Says RIP Grandpa you will be missed

/crys

/stops crying

/keeps writing

/drinks water

/ has neckache as usual

/wonders if said neckache one day will finally go away

/ thinks

/wonders

/waves

/wants to sleep

/can't

/ugh!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/doesn't like chicken sex










wait...

chicken oral sex?

wait...

what?

hniwgo


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/wondered how long it would take ace to notice the chicken sex quote

/but he does like oral

/looks a pink

/smiles

/too bored to do anything else

/looks back down at ground

/cant even be bothered to fling poop

/so lets it dro to floor

/needs a pick-me-up

/has a can of red bull

/drinks

/relises it tastes of crap

/spits it out

/into bowl

/swills it round

/drinks it back

/better second time around

/waits 10 mins

/gets hper for 10 seconds

/flings poop

/has come down

/DIES


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

/yells at dezboy IIIIIIIIFFFFFFFFF YOUUUUUUUU AREEEEEEEE BOREEEEEEEEEEEED YOUUUUUUUU CAAAAAAAAAAN GOOOOOO TOOOOOOO AQHUUUUUUUUUUUU THAAAAAAAAAAAAAT IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIS AAAAAAAAA FUUUUUUUUUUUN THREAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD!!!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

aaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeesssssssssss wwwwwwwwwwwiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttttttttttttttthhhhhhhhhhhhh ppppppppppppppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkkkkk bbbbbbbbbbbbuuuuuutttttttttttttttttttttttt lllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaassssssssssssstttttttttttt nnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiiggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhttttttttttttt iiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttttttt wwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssss ssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttttttttt

try and read that punk


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^it was

/agrees with dezboy


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

agrees with pink agreeing with me, and its the same tonight


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Dezboy is the definition of BALLER STATUS.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/NOT american,

/doesnt have a clue what a BALLER is


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

thats why what i said means what it means.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

OMG found this post the other day....................i must av been seriously bored..............


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Moved to HOF


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/GUESS WHAT BORED AGAIN

/SICK AS A DOG

/WONDERS WETHER J-MAX HAS A BUTT PLUG

/HHHMMMMMMMMMMM

/COUGHS

/MOOO'S

/TURNS OVER TV'

/YAY SIMPSONS

/FARTS

/RELISES HIS CUP O TEA HAS GONE COLD

/WTF DRINKS IT ANYWAY

/WONDERS HOW OLD ILL BE WHEN I DIE

/LOL

/DRINKS COLD TEA

/MMMMM SUGARY TEA

/TRIES NOT TO LOOK UP HEADACHE HURTS LIKE HELL

/FARTS

/WONDERS IF CF LIKES CHICKEN MAYO SANDWICH'S

/DEZ LOVES THEM

/PUTS OVEN ON

/J HAS MADE ME HUNGRY

/POOPS IN HAND

/THROWS AT CF

/HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM POOP


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

/tells Dez no



> /WONDERS IF CF LIKES CHICKEN MAYO SANDWICH'S


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/never saw this topic before


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

dezboy said:


> /wondered how long it would take ace to notice the chicken sex quote
> 
> */but he does like oral
> 
> /looks a pink*


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/waves hi to pink


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

fudge dragon


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> /wondered how long it would take ace to notice the chicken sex quote
> 
> */but he does like oral
> 
> /looks a pink*











[/quote]

/took pink long enough to notice that

/realises she might be slow

/laughs

/points at 02

/farts

/poops

/flings poop at pink

/points laughs

/bored thread is azwesome

/place where members and dez can just post sh*t when they are bored

/loves chicken

/hates 02's avatar

/watches porn

/has a wee wee

/realises 02 likes chicken sex too

/thinks its awesome

/hahahah

/leaves for now


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

> /has a wee wee


/is glad to see that it only took you 26 years to learn you have a wee wee


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/likes having wee wee's

/feels good

/relieved

/poops too

/







's CF


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

on

Dez


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/likes it rough

/thinks he has pulled

/yay

/bored

/poops

/farts


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

/posts










then










/looks around

/all alone


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/reminds CF this is a bored thread and long stupid posts are the order of the day









/likes getting it rough from CF

/ mod s&m

/beat me bad boy

/hahahahah

/sees a visitor

/says hi

/throws poop

/farts

/throws poop in fan

/covers J, CF , Nick and fish lover

/wonders if they will notice

/thinks they will after they see the corn

/has pizza in oven

/mmmmm hungry

/wonders if mongols really are real

/thinks it is a made up word

/likes mongolia

/although would never go there

/wonders if they are a friendly nation

/yyyyaaaaakkkkk

/hahahahah

/mooo


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

dezboy said:


> /wondered how long it would take ace to notice the chicken sex quote
> 
> */but he does like oral
> 
> /looks a pink*











[/quote]

/took pink long enough to notice that

/realises she might be slow

/flings poop at pink

[/quote]









Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

@ pink


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

oooo did i bring out the devil in ya.........hahahaha


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

my eyes are half open


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

not suprised after all that







ing.....lmao


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

/tells pink he likes her new avatar pic


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hi cf


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

another spam thread


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/posts


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lets keep spam in aqhu only hows that?

spams spams spams spams spams


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

yeah, it is difficult to spam in three different places


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/bored


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

dezboy said:


> not suprised after all that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

bored


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

/posts


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/bored


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

/posts


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/posts


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

55


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

56


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

57


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Coldfire said:


> /tells pink he likes her new avatar pic


Thanks


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/ v bord


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/stupid


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/ ^ hes stupid


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^gay


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

^ gay


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

pfft


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

borerdfds


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

me and coutl =


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol thought youd like that


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

+1


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/bored


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

bitch


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

slut


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

ok who yous callin a slut, c*nt


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

meh..


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

eh?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/spams


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/spams


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

bored


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> me and coutl =


coutl is a dude?!?!?

you guys are f'in gay!

and

Im drinkin soooooooo

that makes me right!!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

maknwar said:


> View attachment 158657


Haha neah...just messin!

Here this is for Ocellatus2000


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

bored


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/ ya im a dude


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

homos


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

damn your date with Ocellatus is a steamy one huh??


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/boring thursady


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/bored


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

bored


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

bored

/poops


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

bored AGAIN


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

bored again after pooping


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

sup sir cold??


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/posts


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Sorry Fish Lover, I did not see your post this morning

/posts


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

:rasp:


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

bored


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

bored


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/bored in bored thread


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

boring


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

...


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

bored


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

bored

/poops

/then bored again


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

/posts


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/bored


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/bored


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

boring peeps


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

/bored

girl friend came over she left

now bored lol


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

maybe because you're boring??


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

maby lol


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

not bored


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

ei icee


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

idk about hte name change? what u think


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

it's cool..


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

bored

/poops


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/ loves pooping


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

mmmm bored poop is best


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/ 3 spam threads


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

yup, loves the poop spam threads


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

bored


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

is that hi or bye


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

hi


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/ nice bored pics


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

yes new theme for bored thread me thinks


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/no


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/ yes


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/no


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Dont mess my monkeys are loaded


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

monkeylover


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

monkeybuttzekd


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/out


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

dude, man, I was like woohoo and sh*t


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

ICEE said:


> /


hey, no one ask for your opinion


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ya they did


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

no they didnt


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

ha ha


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

would like to pursue AK to sell and ship me horny.

IS NOT COUNTING ONES BLESSINGS.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

team fusion??


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> would like to pursue AK to sell and ship me horny.
> 
> IS NOT COUNTING ONES BLESSINGS.


he wont


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

SPAM WHORES


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

drunkin bastard


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

close to 8k coutl


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

bored


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats fo' true govnah!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

wins and love being a spam whore


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/spams


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

's 02 again, got a butt hole like a wizards sleave


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

MonkeyBum said:


> 's 02 again, got a butt hole like a wizards sleave


...a wizards sleeve....

/thinks about how unusual but how accuratly put that saying was

/wonders what the UK is like

/loves talking to someone over seas

/...wizards lol


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

lool

/england is very cold

/horrible wet weather but only 30'c american so thats like 0 in england

/talks to alot of americans

/pleased he doesnt live in america to be honest

/loves england


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/thinks the world has a very unreal view of america

/wont deny many CITIES have violent neighborhoods

/born and raised here

/has had nothing but close family and friends in his life

/america is actually jaw droppingly friendly save for who we all see on the tele

/promises, knows every american uses that excuse but guarentees BM that if he came to visit he'd speak volumes of how fun america was


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored

/would like to visit america, just not live there


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/ da boringz


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/craps in icee's ears


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/ had a hat on


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/dash to 8k icee?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sure


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/realizes we have a triology of spam threads here


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/spams


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

why you hate USA?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I like USA


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

no dez


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

8k


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/posts to attempt 3rd place top 10


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

noob


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

***


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/creeps


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

detroit michigan


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

mother f*ckers you shat on my bed


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

he loves the


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

and the poop


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Bored........................


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

poopy pants


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/has to pee


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/ just got done peeing


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

Merry Xmas to ya'll its 25th in here, and f*ck im hammered as sh*t


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

its 24thh here ,,, merry christmas mate


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

cheers ICEE


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

has tee pee for his bum hole


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

oo


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

buuummmmm hooolliiiooooo


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/bored monkey


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

teeeee peeeeee


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/poops


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/eats icee's poop


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

^^^^^


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/ poops again


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

/is very bored

/is drinking, but can not drink a ton since CF has to get up at 4:30 tomorrow.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/posts


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/not bored


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)




----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

fish lover said:


> /not bored


hahaha
this is a good post for this thread


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> /not bored


hahaha
this is a good post for this thread
[/quote]







just spamming


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/spams


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/posts


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

/is bored, so will partake in the spam

/needs to poop after Christmas dinner

/is going to drink tonight to celebrate Christ's birthday

/









/checked top 10 posters and realizes that i'm #2 today


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/posts here


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/posts


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/ fusion


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/posts


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

fish lover


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

icee is bi curious


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

02 is a spamm


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored

/27th has to be worst date of the yeear

/bored

/hasnt stopped pooping over chrimbo

/loves poop

/but got a sore crack


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

/posts


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

?bored


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/is bored and sad


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/ posts


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

is bored and drunk as normal.......


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

alcoholic


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

YUP THATS ME


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

MonkeyBum said:


> is bored and drunk as normal.......


/is going to crack a beer


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/ ****


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

oooo got a bored headache this morning, must be all the beer


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/bored


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored as hellll


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/suggests that pooping lessens boredom


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/bored


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/bored


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/iz bored


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/sleepy


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/bored


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/dirty
/hungry
/GOD LIIIIIIKE


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

take a shower


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/throws pepper seeds at icee


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I too was to stoned two drive.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/ stoner


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

this is boring. why the hell am i always on when you assholes are off? god i miss you guys....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> this is boring. why the hell am i always on when you assholes are off? god i miss you guys....


be nice honey.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

llol thinks 02 loves us


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/just woke up

/should stil be in bed but wants to spam


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> /just woke up
> 
> /should stil be in bed but wants a sperm


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/see fish lover is close to 2K posts

/kisses fish lover


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/wonders who fish love is
/knows nothing about FL

age
where do you live
what do you do
what the hell are you doing with your life??


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

^^ 24, Thrilla in Manila, Sit in mah couch, looking for a new job


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

where do you live?


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

Thrilla in Manila (Philippines)

how bout you?? age, place, what do you do stuffs...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

tell me more about why you live there. where were you born, whats the area like. metropolis, country, etc...weather, culture, ect

i expect a PM report sent tonight


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/ stalker


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

assssss!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

i like big butts and i cannot lie


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

still waiting for a team fusion tag....

give me the code...... give meee the cooooode


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

u want the alien code 2


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah and you want favors but wont come out with it and tell me what


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

hmmm

/ has to think of favors


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im gonna use this sometime when i score tops...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

thought u hated predatots


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

no i hate predators interacting with alien stories...save for the comic books or video games, that sh*t belongs off line and on game consols. I FUC#*@ HATE AVP sh*t ASS CRAP POOP!!!!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ALIENS OWNS


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yes the xenomorph is a buddy of mine


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/posts things and stuff


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/ farts


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

/pees on the wall


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/reads paper and lets you two piss and sh*t all over eachother


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/boots ICEE from last poster box


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

/farts on you all and laughs

/likes farting but HATES it when you have to hold it in when you're on a date or hanging out with chicks you like


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/informs daly as long as your confidend it wont smell you can let it "seap" out

/also informs you can cover up a fart with a cough

/or you can eliminate embarasment by saying something like, "you know what i think about our first date?......<proceed with fart>"


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

informs 02 that I owned a pepper


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

alien

fusion


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

i sent them fucknutz


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

toilet chili


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

better gget it right this time


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hahaha yeeeeah


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/ is thinking of favors


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

oral?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

is your gf good at that


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

ICEE said:


> is your gf good at that


she is









...joking


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ur







u dont have a gf


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Bored


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

hey gays...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/ lol at dez new avatar


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

that's sexy!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/ awsome emoticon :laugh:


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

happy new year ICEE


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/ alright man im out


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/ out partying huh?? hit a chic on your way home..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/stops in

/is alone

/eats cookies laying out

/leaves


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/posts


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> /posts


/farts

/hopes someone is online that posts in here or in AQHU

/is bored


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/posts while bored


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

bored,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/bored


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i totaly turned this into a spam thread. this was a one page thread when i noticed it and posted in it...then it grew from there...up to 17 pages....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/myes


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/going to play metroid


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/posts


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/sees 02's post and raises him


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/posts here again


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/ate wendys


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/ hates wendys


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

nugets with bbq...cant be beat

well...yes it can, but whatever


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

yes it can


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/wants steak and potatoes

lord of the rings

PO-TA-TOES
boil em mash em stick em in a stew


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> /wants steak and potatoes
> /loves having hot warm butter between ass cheeks
> lord of the rings
> 
> ...


 never tried that before


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

froto baggins is gay


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/ u get your gay gba?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ICEE said:


> / u get your gay gba?


hell yeah, gf already hates it. playing metroid for nes


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

gf owned


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah i was like...dude, stop tellin me to stop playing. why dont YOU stop watching tv all damn day. at least this thing is interactive! 
f*cking bitch! didnt really say that part
but im like, dude, im not a video game freak...i work, i muscle around the house. back the f*ck off bitch

<smack>


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

u shoulda said the f*cking bitch part


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah dude, i should totally hit her over my GBA

just come home tomorrow and deck her

WHERES MY GAME BOY?!?!!!

lol

/loves women
/will just be passive aggressive about it and play anyways


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

how far are u from columbus


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ICEE said:


> how far are u from columbus


cleveland...

bout hour and a half. go to columbus lots


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

oo...oo..oo


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

why whats the good word fella? your in detroit correct?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sometimes.. but theirs this that im going to on the 12th

All-Ohio Reptile Show


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sweet! last reptile i even owned was a spotted gecko. awesome dude. been years. 
down in columbus is it? last i was there was with the girl for the ohio state fair


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

http://www.allohioshows.com/

u should go so I can see how dumb u look


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i have a myspace page, you can see right now you queer


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

but u should go.. idk why but u should... ill be buying snakes


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well if im going im going alone cause shell be busy with classes. ill have to let you know. probably be a last minute yeah or nay

what kinda snakes ya have in mind there sugar tits?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

i have to decide which one to go to cuz i found one in michigan the same day







I have no clue what kind yet cuz the bitches dont answer their phone


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

oh well, any "event" i ever went to in columbus was always great man. some might even say off da hook. 
id say look online at last years etc...see whose got the more promise.

may i suggest corn snake


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

ICEE said:


> i have to decide which one to go to cuz i found one in michigan the same day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

06

/ not interested in corns.. gonna get some pythons


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

@ 06. thats a really strange similarity between those two pics

makes one wonder about evolution


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

lets see this myspace queer


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> @ 06. thats a really strange similarity between those two pics
> 
> makes one wonder about evolution



View attachment 159421


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

myspace.com/mike2525



06 C6 LS2 said:


> @ 06. thats a really strange similarity between those two pics
> 
> makes one wonder about evolution



View attachment 159421

[/quote]

how ironic, hes wearing a cotton shirt


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> @ 06. thats a really strange similarity between those two pics
> 
> makes one wonder about evolution



View attachment 159421

[/quote]

how ironic, hes wearing a cotton shirt
[/quote]


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

now i know what your head looks like


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

awwwww you wanna a full body shot there icee?

faaaaaag


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

:nod:


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ima keep my posts to aqhu...lol tired of running around


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

agreed


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/posts for 6K


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/iz bored


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/still bored


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/very bored


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Am I supposed to be here?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ima keep my posts to aqhu...lol tired of running around


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/Bored


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/slaps bored peeps


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

bored

/uppercuts FL


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/slaps MB hard

/iz still bored


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/gets horny from slap

/


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

MonkeyBum said:


> /*gets horny from slap*
> 
> /


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

know you audience before yopu slap then...........


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/i slap hard with no mercy!!!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

then i will







you even more


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/has to stop you, thinks you've fallen for CF's ghey-turning aroma...


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

maybe..........


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

OMFG!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

@fishlover


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

name change back


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

slap me big boy i know you want to,,,


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Bored


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/tired


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/is tired also

/going to bed very soon


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

heyhey


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/posts out of stuborness just to have last post

/waits for icee to ruin that...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

stay in aqhu


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

k


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

:nod:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

see ya there


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

:nod:


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored, plays with nuts


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored again


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

//hhmmmmm still bored


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/yes em niothing has changed

/still bored


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/iz boreds... looks at dez playing his nuts


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/wonders is FL wants to touch


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/resisting myself...









nooooooooo you juggler!!!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

fish lover said:


> /resisting myself...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/reflects on what happened..


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/reflects also....hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/was shocked


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored again


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

bored


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/rubs dez's shoulders


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/////hmmmmm rubssss


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/wonders where everyone went?!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/thinks it is very quiet for a friday

even cf isnt in


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/works tomorrow so isnt going out

/watching a tv show on skinheads.

wierd


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i have a skin head


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/dez looks like lead singer of disturbed


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

lol love disturbed...wife doesnt think i look like him


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

girlfriend insists i look like ryan reynolds


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i f you do then ya a sexy bitch, cos that man can get any woman he wants,,,, realises dez is


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hahaha 3rd person gayness

/dyes his eyebrows and beard?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

dyes nothing apart from peubs, pink


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/posts last


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

dez does


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

but then it turns out...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

:suspect: :suspect:


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

@iceee......


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

bunch of queers!!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

queers where...............................









/bored


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i see its been dead in here. icee must be busy


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

hes busy with the


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

im always busy







and









/bored


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/ dez that is not necessary


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

asssssss


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

love the


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

dez been to prison??


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

yes


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/iz scared


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

so ya should be....muuuaaaaahhh muaahhhh hah ah


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

it just means he failed at life, not that hes a big guy

/says hi


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/poops

/bored


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

bored


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

:rasp:


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored

BRFTW


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

oooooo is that dez getting poked???

/bored


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yep

Gets it again


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

depnds on where the poke is, LMAO


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

It puts the lotion on its skin, or it gets poked again


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Lotion,,, ooo the lube

/bored


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

poops


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

farts


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/breaths in fart


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

lol farts again and relishes the stench


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

mmmmm loves the stench

/bored


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

oo 6k


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

YUP 6K FOR DEZ


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

cool


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

/bored


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/BORED


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

sooo bored!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

:nod:


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

extra bored


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

got beer?


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

got boiling crab??
lol.... i want cajun crab and crafish.. yum


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

i like big butts and I cannot lie


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

you other african americans of disatvantaged social upbringing ask me why


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i just say it like it is...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wanna fight>?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/squirts ass milk out at icee


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

fail


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

liaf


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ailf


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/ kills 02 dog..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

_kills 02's dog_ you mean

/posts

/informs icee it isnt his dog

/informs icee he would have nailed it to the cross long ago if it were


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

IBTL


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

this needs to be locked so the spam stays in aqhu


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

why jmax macs?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

ICEE said:


> why jmax macs?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

gaf/mirror=?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

sups =)


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

luptid


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

lol+1


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol :***:


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

:you:
:are:
:a:
:failure:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

:gaypride:


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

02 likes men


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

thats what she said


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

/posts


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Ocell.....

Is this your woman writing in complaining about you with a disguise of age and dog breed??

Dear Prudence,
Once again, my boyfriend and I had a fight over my dog. I have a mini dachshund-chihuahua mix that is my baby. I'm not weird about it; she doesn't eat from a dinner plate or accompany me on trips to the mall, but she is allowed to sit on the sofa and sleep at the foot of my bed. My boyfriend is pretty much repulsed by this, and my dog, in return, is terrified of him. Last night, she was sitting by me on the sofa and I petted her head. A few minutes later, I playfully reached out to rub my boyfriend's head and he got really upset, said my hand smelled like the dog, how disgusting that was, etc. He routinely terrorizes her by growling at her when he comes in the door and pinching her on the nose. He's 48 and I'm 45, so neither of us is going to change our ways, but I wish he could learn to accept that I love my dog and am not going to change just to satisfy him. This has come to the point of almost breaking us up more than once, even though our relationship is otherwise very good. We can't even consider living together because of this one issue! What's the compromise here, so that we're both happy?

-Pooch Lover

Dear Pooch,
Not enjoying the antics of darling little Fifi is one thing. Terrorizing and abusing her is something else. This is not just a matter of your boyfriend's disinterest in your "baby"; he's a brute whose behavior is over the line. Unless he has bubble-boy tendencies about noncanine germs, I don't even really buy that he's disgusted if you touch him after you touch the dog. It sounds more like he's just trying to control you. Does he really hate dogs that much, or is the issue that he resents that your affections are not exclusive to him? There is no compromise here except to insist that he behave kindly to your pup. If he can't, once he's out of your life, you'd be surprised how little you and Fifi miss him.

-Prudie


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

/watching House MD


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

lol at u


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

lol at u


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

loserer


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/last post


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nope


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey all!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/BORED


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/boredz


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Same as above


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/congratgs dez


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

you guys do realize our spaming has spread to another thread right? i mean the forum game is a game so thats all its own.

i say we keep it locked down in aqhu to fill that bitch up even more lol. i was just reading all the posts from months ago, laughin my ass off. this thread is filling up with smiley faces and stupidness.

lets keep it locked down in aqhu fellow spammers!

/spams


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/BOREED


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

me tooooooooooooooo =(


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/sorry to hear me lady

/bored


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

are you at work too?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/nope i live in the uk so its late at night here

/bored


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


>


attention whore


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored,

@ 02


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

this thread


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

02


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored and also







02


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored

/







02


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

dez


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/iz bored


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

this thread








this thread


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

:nod:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

*







THIS THREAD SUCKS!!!!!







*

*I QUIT!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/bored


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

/contemplates getting back in bed


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

o2 and icee


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/bored


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/x2


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored x3


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

long time no c


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

/is not bored, but wants to post


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

/bored


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

/is bored


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Bored


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/bored x 2


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

/bored 3x


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

bored x4


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

5x


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

bored 6x


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

x7


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

bored x8


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

x9


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

bored x10


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

x11


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

bored x12


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

x13


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

x14


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

x15


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

x16


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

x17


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

x18


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

x19


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

x20


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

x21


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

x22


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

x23


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

x24


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

x25


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

x26


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

x27


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

x28


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

x29


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

x30 wooo hoo


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

x31


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

x32


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

X33


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

x34


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

x35


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

x36


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

x37


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

x38


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

x39


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

x40


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

X41 crap!!!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

x42


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

x43


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

x44


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

x45


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

x46


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

x60


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

x1000


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

there's always someone who has to spoil the fun......................









x47


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

x48


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

x49


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

X50


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

x51


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

x52


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

X53


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

x54


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

X55


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

x56


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

x57


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

x58


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

x59


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

x60


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

x61


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

bored!
asdfjkl;


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

x62 and dido me lady


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

x63


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

X64


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

x65


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

X66


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

x67


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

happy valentine's day! LOL


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

x68

Happy V-day a bit late!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

x69


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

x70


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

x71


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

x72


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

x73


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

whats up with this thread? been awhile


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Someone's bored.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

shouldnt this and a few more HOF threads be scraped into AQHU? theyre all pretty much mini AQHU's. but lack any real conversation. its just a running game of short posts and emoticons


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

1


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

wth is this page all about anyways?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

no


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------

